# Oilve bread.



## Steve H (Mar 26, 2020)

I'll order this if it is on the menu when I go Italian. I do make it occasionally at home. It is pretty easy.
No build pics. Didn't want flour and gunk on/in my camera.
2 and 3/4 cup flour. All purpose or bread flour is fine.
1.5 tsp active dry yeast
2 tbs sugar
.5 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp salt.
1 cup warm water 110-115 Degrees F
1/2 cup rough chopped Kalamata olives.
2 tbs olive oil.

 Put all ingredients except the olives in a mixing bowl. Mix together. And let it sit 15 minutes for the yeast to do its thing.
After that fold in olives.
Then knead for 5 minutes. I used a bowl mixer on the knead setting.
 Cover and let it set for 60 minutes in a oiled bowl in a warm area.
After a hour. Punch down. Then transfer to a parchment paper lined cooking sheet. And let it rest for another 60 minutes.
After 60 minutes preheat oven to 400 degrees with a empty cookie sheet with raised edges on the bottom rack. Put sheet with the dough on next rack above the empty
sheet. Pour 1/2 cup water in empty sheet. Close oven door. And let it cook for 30 minutes. When done it should be browned and have a crisp crust.








After it has cooled some. Slice off a piece and dip it in some olive oil dipping oil.
1 cups olive oil
1/2  tsp tablespoon dried basil
1/2  tablespoon dried parsley
2 tsp minced garlic
1/2  teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2  teaspoon ground black pepper
1/ 2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp dry rosemary
1/4 tsp red pepper flakes
1 tsp lemon juice
Mix all together and dip away!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 26, 2020)

Dang, that looks pretty tasty. . .


----------



## sandyut (Mar 26, 2020)

OMG I want some!


----------



## xray (Mar 26, 2020)

Damn! I wanna make that and tear it apart but I can’t! I could at least make the oil and dip my fingers in it!!

Like!!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 26, 2020)

Wow Steve, that looks awesome!

Dave


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 26, 2020)

looks good Steve. the dipping sauce sounds interesting.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 26, 2020)

Nice Steve and yea the dipping part.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Mar 27, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Dang, that looks pretty tasty. . .


Thank you!



sandyut said:


> OMG I want some!


Thanks!



xray said:


> Damn! I wanna make that and tear it apart but I can’t! I could at least make the oil and dip my fingers in it!!
> 
> Like!!


Lol! Why not?



5GRILLZNTN said:


> Wow Steve, that looks awesome!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave!



smokerjim said:


> looks good Steve. the dipping sauce sounds interesting.


Thank you. You can use it for just about any bread.



HalfSmoked said:


> Nice Steve and yea the dipping part.
> 
> Warren


Thank you!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice recipe Steve, that looks great! RAY


----------



## Steve H (Mar 27, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice recipe Steve, that looks great! RAY



Thanks Ray! The dipping sauce probably isn't that good for you. But what the hell!


----------



## xray (Mar 27, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...



No yeast. It’s still hard to come by?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 27, 2020)

Thats a nice lookin' loaf Steve.

Haven't had olive bread in ages and I love to dip it in olive oil.

LIKE!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2020)

That really looks good Steve!
I am bookmarking this, for future use.
We love dipping bread.
Al


----------



## sandyut (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi Steve, normally i run from baking breads and such...but this im gonna try.  

Thank you for the inspiration and recipe my friend.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 28, 2020)

Great recipes!  thanks again!  first break i ever made and it was very tasty.  dippin oil was over the top!


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2020)

Very Nice I like the sound of Olives in the bread. Points
Richie


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 28, 2020)

Steve, we saved half the can of olives from the chili cook yesterday so we can do this bread soon!

Sandy nice lookin' loaf!

John


----------



## tropics (Mar 30, 2020)

Steve I am going to make this but using my DO 
Thanks for sharing,will let ya know how it works
Richie


----------



## tropics (Apr 1, 2020)

tropics said:


> Steve I am going to make this but using my DO
> Thanks for sharing,will let ya know how it works
> Richie


Great tasting bread we enjoyed it with some
Stuffed Artichokes 





Thank you
Richie


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 5, 2020)

Steve,

Thanks for the recipe it was fantastic...


----------



## tropics (Nov 19, 2020)

Made this again twice in 2 weeks. Thanks for sharing
Richie











Richie


----------



## sandyut (Nov 19, 2020)

YUM!   Making more this weekend here.  that stuff is killer!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2020)

tropics said:


> Made this again twice in 2 weeks. Thanks for sharing
> Richie
> View attachment 471545
> 
> ...



You're welcome! I'm overdue to make some as well.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2020)

sandyut said:


> YUM!   Making more this weekend here.  that stuff is killer!


Thanks, it is some good stuff.


----------

